# What are you?



## bigreddwon (Aug 15, 2012)

Someone suggested a poll in another thread, I thought I'd put one up..


----------



## bigreddwon (Aug 15, 2012)

Gnostic Atheist here


----------



## Asath (Aug 15, 2012)

I’ll register as opposed to categorization, and opposed to decision-making by common consent.  All ‘polls’ ever do is sway the thoughtless, who look at the early numbers and do what they have always done – follow the herd.  Relieves them of having to learn and think for themselves.

But, on the other hand, if not for popular, wholly uninformed opinion there would be no churches, and without those . . .  Darn.  We might be happy.  Can’t have that sort of thing going on.  Unencumbered happiness is EVIL, where a strict dogma of self-punishment and strident denial of truth is GOOD!  Who would dare to question that sort of logic? 

No God has ever been, (sorry about that)  and no god is now suddenly existing, regardless of which one of those many ‘gods’ anybody supports.  A god can’t be defended --  never was, successfully, and never will be.  That is why the landscape is littered with ‘gods’ who exist in your schoolbooks, but not in your ‘Faith.’  YOUR god replaced the last fella’s god, who replaced the one before that.  Put that truth in whichever camp it pleases, politically, and get back to me the moment you work it out and have a genuine answer.

Just quit telling me that YOUR God requires my death in order for HIM to be happy, and it will only be THEN that I have any chance at that.  That is sort of a mentally ill outlook on life.  

So, upon reflection, given the choices offered, I’ll vote ‘Other.’ 

Respectfully, and knowing that ‘respect,’ to the opposition, means nothing less than full agreement and capitulation.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 15, 2012)

Asath said:


> I’ll register as opposed to categorization, and opposed to decision-making by common consent.  All ‘polls’ ever do is sway the thoughtless, who look at the early numbers and do what they have always done – follow the herd.  Relieves them of having to learn and think for themselves.
> 
> But, on the other hand, if not for popular, wholly uninformed opinion there would be no churches, and without those . . .  Darn.  We might be happy.  Can’t have that sort of thing going on.  Unencumbered happiness is EVIL, where a strict dogma of self-punishment and strident denial of truth is GOOD!  Who would dare to question that sort of logic?
> 
> ...



Asath is mad at polls.


----------

